# Chainsaw Purchase Advice Needed



## isipwater (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi,

I am about to purchase my very first chainsaw. I have already done lots of research on this forum and other websites but I also wanted to get some recommendations from you.

For chainsaw sizing purposes, here is little about me and my woodcutting needs:

I am 5'9'', 165lbs in fairly good physical shape.
I will not be felling any tress but cutting log length wood that is delivered to my house.
I will primarily be processing pine with some hardwoods.
The diameter of the logs will usually be 24" or less.
I want a saw of good value, something that will last a long time.
The chainsaw will be used for bucking about 5 cords wood per year.
So far, I am leaning toward the Stihl MS 180 C-BE.  It is the highest rated saw on the Consumer Reports website.  I know they don't test every saw and not the big ones, but the 180 performed the best in all of their tests.

What are your recommendations for me?


----------



## Shmudda (Mar 12, 2014)

The 180 is a happy homeowner saw designed for occasional use, or as a limbing saw in my opinion.  The $250 limit is going to severely limit your choices for one of these machines.  Don't make a $150 mistake here, and take your limit to $400 or so. When buying a saw you have to look at it as an investment in a good quality tool that should last you many, many years, maybe a lifetime with proper care.

The saw you are looking at is only 32cc in size, much to small for your plans.  I would venture into the farm and ranch saws and see what catches your eye.  Although its only pine and not hardwood I would still look at a min 50cc saw, especially if you are going to see logs to 24" diameter.

Go to a Stihl dealer and pick them up and handle them, you will understand what I'm saying here and know which one you want when you have it in your hands.

I presently have six saws, but the three that get the most use are listed in my sig, below.  My go to saw is the 36 pro, good mid sized saw, but its compareable model today would be beyond even the $400 price tag.

Good luck!

Craig


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 12, 2014)

Western softwoods up to 24" in diameter and 5 cords/year?  My minimum size would be a 60cc saw w/20" bar (24/25" bar will be okay in softwoods) running 3/8 pitch chain.

Stihl 036/360/361/362, Husqvarna 562/555 (or Jonsered equivalent), maybe Dolmar 6100.

You can go smaller like a good 50cc saw, but it will take much longer in 20-24" wood.  Time is not a major factor for some, but I don't have a lot of extra time to process my wood.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 13, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Western softwoods up to 24" in diameter and 5 cords/year?  My minimum size would be a 60cc saw w/20" bar (24/25" bar will be okay in softwoods) running 3/8 pitch chain.
> 
> Stihl 036/360/361/362, Husqvarna 562/555 (or Jonsered equivalent), maybe Dolmar 6100.
> 
> You can go smaller like a good 50cc saw, but it will take much longer in 20-24" wood.  Time is not a major factor for some, but I don't have a lot of extra time to process my wood.


Since I only plan on using the chainsaw a couple weekends per year, do you really think I need something that big, powerful and expensive?


----------



## Rich2343 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a 460 for my workhorse. About 1,000 but for cutting to length I use a echo T handle saw about 300.00 . I like it plus a 5 yr warranty.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 13, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Since I only plan on using the chainsaw a couple weekends per year, do you really think I need something that big, powerful and expensive?


 
I think you defintely need something bigger than an MS180 for the work you are describing. Have you tried your local CL ads? There is definitely risk to purchasing used, but if you know what to look for there are deals to be had. We can certainly help you with tips on purchasing used and if you've done some research here and on other sites, you probably came across that info already.


----------



## Gareth96 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've got an MS180.. it's the only saw I have.  Just bought a woodstove so will be needing a LOT more wood cut.. I'm here looking for new saw ideas because I don't think the MS180 will cut it.  It does ok for cutting small stuff, but really boggs down on anything bigger/harder.  Right now I'm thinking the MS290 Farm Boss, but still researching..  I'll probably need about 4-5 cords a year too (TBD).


----------



## Jags (Mar 13, 2014)

That is asking a bunch from a 180.  Nice saw, but not considered a bucking saw (which is what you are doing).  You don't need the biggest and baddest for what your plans are, but under sizing your saw is gonna be maddening. Find a saw that can comfortably run an 18 or 20" bar.  Not just one that will "accept" that size.  In the Stihl lineup the 260/1 would be the smallest I would suggest. 

I run a MS-361 with an 18" bar (primarily) and it is pure pleasure.  The ever popular 290 family will do it, as well as several others.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 13, 2014)

Kind of in the same boat as far as chainsaw needs. I cut on my property, do small scrounges (1/5-1/4 cord at a time) and get the odd delivery from a lawn guy. I'm in no position to make saw recommendations but I did just pick up a couple reconditioned saws from vminnovations.com. Got a Homelite 3.5 HP electric to replace my 25 y/o (broken and battered) McCulloch 2.25 HP Electromac and a 435 Husqvarna. Paid $53 for the Homelite and $165 for the 435. No tax, free shipping.

Goes w/o saying the electric is for around the house but I wanted to say that I feel like you can do a lot more work w/ an electric chainsaw than I think most people give them credit for and there's almost no maintenance outside of chain sharpening. For example the locust rounds pictured (and many more over the years) were all bucked using the little McCulloch. The pile shown has grown considerably w/ 25 rounds or so of the oak (looks like the shadow of the suspended locust behind the rounds). The oak tree snapped off when the locust hit it and was/is 18" 3-4' up the trunk.

So for around the house a $50-70 an electric w/ a sharp chain can be a handy thing.


----------



## gerry100 (Mar 13, 2014)

Stihl.  I have an 026 for about 15yrs ( 60 cords min), and with a sharp chain and clear air filter we'll tackle anything.

Replacement cost $600 plus ( I think it's pro spec).  Ask dealer for same power/engine size in homeowner trim ( a little heavier).

If this think doesn't outlast my body, I'll buy another


----------



## Mark Richards (Mar 13, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to purchase my very first chainsaw. I have already done lots of research on this forum and other websites but I also wanted to get some recommendations from you.
> 
> ...


 I'll probably be banned for saying this but I bought a Sears 18" 42cc chainsaw ($149.00) last year and have used it to cut about 8 cords of wood so far, mostly ash and hackberry, from a nice old lady's shelter belt near my house and it has worked flawlessly. Most trees are from 14" to 22" diameter. I keep the chain sharp at all times and from all appearances I think I should get many more years of service out of it. If I start getting bigger wood though I will be getting a more robust saw as I can see where the Craftsman saw cut corners on materials to get to that price point.


----------



## Jags (Mar 13, 2014)

Mark Richards said:


> I'll probably be banned for saying this but I bought a Sears 18" 42cc chainsaw ($149.00) last year



There is nothing ban worthy in that.  Heck...I cut 5 cords per year for about 5 years with a homey 240.  The issue comes up as a "you don't know, what you don't know".  Once I went to a larger pro saw, there was no turning back. Just never grab ahold of a pro saw and you will be okay- it'll ruin ya.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd be looking at a minimum of a 290 for bucking limbs that big.  Or a 260 if you really want to spurge for a lighter pro saw, but it sounds like you don't need it.  My recommendation would be to hit up the local Home Depots rental sections and find a used Makita 6421.  You should be able to find one for under $250; it's a $600 saw brand new and is just a blue version of a Dolmar 6400.  The one I bought was marked at like $269, I picked it up and asked the clerk what's the best price he could do, and he told me $225, so don't be afraid to ask for a better deal.

Home Depot typically sells them long before they've been worn out, so you can still get plenty of life out of them.  Plenty of power and pulls a 20" bar with authority, although it's slightly heavy.  Still a great saw for bucking and if you ever feel the need for more power or it eventually wears out a $200 kit will bump the displacement from 65cc to 79cc.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 13, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Since I only plan on using the chainsaw a couple weekends per year, do you really think I need something that big, powerful and expensive?



Purchasing a saw is a compromise.  Power, power-to-weight, fuel efficiency, comfort (antivibe, overall weight), max bar length, throttle response, low end torque, oiler capability, durability, heated handles, availability of parts, dealer support, price.  You need to decide what balance of these factors is important to you.  *For most, it simply comes down to getting the most saw (displacement) a person can get for a given amount of money.  Nothing wrong at all with that.*

I told you what *I would want* for that diameter wood and that overall firewood production you intend to have.   A skilled saw operator, if given enough time and patience (emphasis on patience), can cut all your wood using a 42cc Craftsman w/18" bar.  Yes, it can be done, but it will not be pleasant.


----------



## pma1123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree with the above post.  For me, it meant I bought a MS250.  It has an 18" bar, which means I could cut up to 36" logs if I was determined to tackle that challenge.  I'd like to point out that it isn't a professional use saw, but I'm not making a living using it.  Sometimes I read posts about saws here and I'm convinced people think you can't cut wood with anything short of a professional use saw.

Prior to purchase, I used a couple different farm boss 290's, and though the power was great, but that 13lb saw made me tired after an hour or so.  I was drooling over the saws at my local dealer, and talked to the tech about the MS250 because it was 3lbs lighter than the 290, but questioned the power.  He happily sent me home with the shops 026 Pro (pro version of the 250) to borrow for a couple days and see how I liked it.  The rest is history.

Anyhow, your best shopping approach might be one similar to what I did...I didn't walk in expecting to get sent home with a saw to test, but it never hurts to work with the vendor you're choosing.  That relationship may also come in handy in the future, should you need help.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright, it seems that everyone here agrees that I will need a bigger saw than the Stihl MS 180 C-BE.

After listening to you all and doing more research, I agree.  I now want something much stronger such as the Stihl MS261 but I really don't want to spend that much, at $600.

I like bassJam's idea about getting a used Makita DCS 6421 Chainsaw with 20" in the $200 range.  I will explore this option and probably be back with more questions.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll throw out the same recommendation I've thrown out many times, and I see two others already have above.  Buy a Stihl 036, arguably the best firewood saw ever made.  These can be had in decent condition for $300 - $400 from any one of the many reputable mechanics over at ArboristSite, a few of which are past/present members at hearth.com.  I paid $300 for my own 036, and it was minty new, despite having sat in some other happy homeowner's garage for a decade or two.

Trying to cut 5 cords per year with anything below 50 cc is a surefire recipe for frustration.




The 036 is the medium saw wearing a 20" bar on the right.  The wee little'n in the background is 35cc, roughly the size of that MS180 you were considering.


----------



## ironworker (Mar 13, 2014)

Get the most saw you can afford and don't be afraid to go over your budget, you never remember what you pay for something of quality but when you go cheap you are reminded every time you use it.


----------



## Shmudda (Mar 13, 2014)

ironworker said:


> Get the most saw you can afford and don't be afraid to go over your budget, you never remember what you pay for something of quality but when you go cheap you are reminded every time you use it.



WOW...This is so true!  Great post......

It just doesn't pay to go cheap.  What's the saying....skilled labor isn't cheap and cheap labor isn't skilled.....same can be said for tools and equipment.

Craig


----------



## Shmudda (Mar 13, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Since I only plan on using the chainsaw a couple weekends per year, do you really think I need something that big, powerful and expensive?



Couple weekends a year of cutting is going to get you 5 cords?  You are a better man than I...

Five cords takes me a full winter to cut, split and stack!  Maybe I'm just getting to damn old!

Craig


----------



## smokinj (Mar 13, 2014)

Seems like a trick question but any 59cc plus is your saw.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 13, 2014)

First saw? Go with a sthil 250. I,ve beat the livin crap outta 2 old 025's and they still run like tops with hardly any maintenance. 1 of them is over 10 years old and has never seen more than an ounce of bar oil since I use it to cut roots, rocks and telephone wires when removing shrubs for home owners. Might get the job done quicker with a bigger saw but whats the hurry.


----------



## pen (Mar 13, 2014)

For an 5 or so cord a year, if time isn't a huge issue, but money is, I think I'd be looking at a husky 460.  

My buddy has a 455 and has consistently cut 20 to 25 cord a year with it for 4 years or so now.  He's cutting hardwood up to about 20 inches, most in the 14-16 inch range and did fine.  Saw is holding up well but at these rates, and seeing some bigger saws in action, he now wishes he went bigger.  However, as others mentioned, until he started cutting next to another saw, he didn't really think the 455 was bad.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2014)

smokinj said:


> Seems like a trick question but any 59cc plus is your saw.


J!  Where you been, brother?


----------



## veemaxx (Mar 13, 2014)

Since you are planning on using it at home I would seriously consider an electric.  Little noise, no fumes, no vibration.  I have two, a 14" 9 amp homelite that cost $45 which is fine for limbing and my wife using and a 18" 14 amp SunJoe saw for the bucking and felling.  The SunJoe(where do they come up with these names?) is rated at 3.25 hp and cost less than $90.  I use a Yamaha generator out in the woods with 100 feet of extension cord, keeping the exhaust pointed away from the work makes working with a chainsaw much more pleasant and maybe a little safer since I can hear a branch cracking before it falls on my head.  I estimate my SunJoe has felled and bucked 5 cords just in the last couple of months.  I was going to get an 18" gasser but after handling a few of them they are just too big and heavy for my 62 year old body.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2014)

veemaxx said:


> Since you are planning on using it at home I would seriously consider an electric...


When's webbie going to get around to adding that "Don't like" button?  

Kidding aside, my father owned three gassers and one electric.  He did use the electric more often than the gas saws.  Just more convenient and reliable than a gas saw, if you only use a few times per year.  I still have it, but haven't used it in many years.

Me?  My CAD just won't allow it.  Besides, running a cord out to where I cut is an inconvenience.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 13, 2014)

Joful said:


> When's webbie going to get around to adding that "Don't like" button?



Like, never. He sold the joint.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Like, never. He sold the joint.


Yeah, he told me that.  But he still seems to be on the staff, pulling levers and changing bulbs in the background?


----------



## blacktail (Mar 13, 2014)

Go into a Stihl dealer and describe your situation. He'll probably set a Farm Boss on the counter.


----------



## ailanthus (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been very satisfied with a used 025 that I bought a few years back from a dealer for ~$150.  I've cut 15+ cord over the past 3 years and have no regrets.  I have gotten into some stuff >30" diameter and it doesn' go fast, but it's doable.  You can spend $400+ on a great saw, and I probably will down the road - but you really don't have to, at least not right away.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> J!  Where you been, brother?



Working on other prodjects. 5 cords a year with w ms460 doesn't take long.


----------



## lindnova (Mar 14, 2014)

blacktail said:


> Go into a Stihl dealer and describe your situation. He'll probably set a Farm Boss on the counter.



One of the more important things is having a good dealer close by.  Pay attention to maintenance and fuel.  When maintenance or breakdowns happen, having someone to fix it close is worth paying more upfront.

If you don't mind a heavier weight to power ratio the 290(1) farm boss would be a good fit for you - 18" bar farm/ranch type.  Good quality and will last you a long time for what you do. 

The 180 is too small for what you want to do. 

If you can afford, a MS360 20" bar is the right saw, but a 261 will get you by also.

I love my MS260, but I regretted buying it first in 05.  I saved for the 360 and now I wish I had got a 460....  Really depends how much time you want to spend.  The smaller saws will do the job, but the bigger ones will do it much faster and easier.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 14, 2014)

Why not go to the local saw shop and see what they have.  It would be hard not to come up with something better than a 180.  A good 50 cc saw should do it but I use a 60+cc for bucking logs.  It is faster.  You get what you pay for. 

I never see users go from a good 50-60cc saw to a 42cc Craftsman or other homeowner saw.  Thre are tools for occasoinal use and there are tools for work.   More saw is faster, less fatigue, and in my experience pays for itself every day I use it.

Pro saw types might want to quit reading here 

The (damned  electric saws are quite capable.  I have an older neighbor who bucks a lot of wood with electric saws.  He has a home made 10 ga. Romex spool that's 75' of so and a heavy duty extension cord.  The bigger Makita is tempting...  If I see a used on at Home Despot it's liekly to come home with me.

Buy the saftey chaps.  Please.

Mike


----------



## isipwater (Mar 14, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'll throw out the same recommendation I've thrown out many times, and I see two others already have above.  Buy a Stihl 036, arguably the best firewood saw ever made.  These can be had in decent condition for $300 - $400 from any one of the many reputable mechanics over at ArboristSite, a few of which are past/present members at hearth.com.  I paid $300 for my own 036, and it was minty new, despite having sat in some other happy homeowner's garage for a decade or two.
> 
> Trying to cut 5 cords per year with anything below 50 cc is a surefire recipe for frustration.
> 
> ...


I tried the arborist site you mentioned but I could find too many 036's.  Lot of other nice saws though.  I will keep thinking/looking.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 14, 2014)

lindnova said:


> One of the more important things is having a good dealer close by.  Pay attention to maintenance and fuel.  When maintenance or breakdowns happen, having someone to fix it close is worth paying more upfront.
> 
> If you don't mind a heavier weight to power ratio the 290(1) farm boss would be a good fit for you - 18" bar farm/ranch type.  Good quality and will last you a long time for what you do.
> 
> ...


Chainsaws are like a drug.  You always want more...


----------



## isipwater (Mar 14, 2014)

zzr7ky said:


> Why not go to the local saw shop and see what they have.  It would be hard not to come up with something better than a 180.  A good 50 cc saw should do it but I use a 60+cc for bucking logs.  It is faster.  You get what you pay for.
> 
> I never see users go from a good 50-60cc saw to a 42cc Craftsman or other homeowner saw.  Thre are tools for occasoinal use and there are tools for work.   More saw is faster, less fatigue, and in my experience pays for itself every day I use it.
> 
> ...


I have read about different electric models (include Stihl) but the reviews are not that good.  I am not sure what a Stihl costs though.  I will give it some more thought.

As for the used big Makita at home depot.  I called yesterday, and no stores in the area have it right now.  I will keep checking on this as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2014)

I tried to use an electric to cut up a good sized branch at my mothers house.  I ended up throwing it at the dirt and driving home and back with my saw.  It was still faster.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 14, 2014)

Alright, does anyone have any opinions about this saw that I found on sale?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/jonseredreg;-cs-2255-chainsaw-carb-compliant

Jonsered® CS 2255 for $350

Bar Length - 20 in.

Engine - 55 cc

Horsepower - 3.5 HP

Product Weight - 12.8 lb.

Warranty - 2-Year Limited
As I have learned, this is made by Husky.

Seems powerful and more in the price range that I want to spend.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

I have no experience with this particular saw, but will say that 12.8 lb. without the bar is going to make for a might heavy 55 cc saw.  If the 12.8 lb. includes the bar, then I'd be more inclined to give it a try.

For reference, the aforementioned Stihl 036 is 12.6 lb without bar, but it's 30% more horsepower.

CS 2255 = 0.27 HP/lb.
Stihl 036 = 0.36 HP/lb.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2014)

Jonsered 2255 = Husqvarna 455

The main differences are the Jonsered handle is straight (not angled) and different color.


----------



## bassJAM (Mar 14, 2014)

It's in the same class of the Stihl 290 Farm Boss.  Some people might snuff their noses because of the power/weight ratio, but a lot of firewood has been cut with both the Stihl 290 and Husky 455.  I think the Jonsered/Husky would be fine for bucking 5 cords a year.  The 20" bar is pushing it a little IMO, but it's a solid saw and should keep you happy for years.


----------



## mainemike (Mar 14, 2014)

I think I might be outed on this website for saying this (expensive saw lovers only) but I love my poulin pro 50cc. Right now its got a 20" bar and it rips. I've cut 5 cord in the month I've had it. And @ 200 I didn't mind saving the money either. If it last me 5 years then it'll pay for itself 100x over. Just something to think about


----------



## smokinj (Mar 14, 2014)

mainemike said:


> I think I might be outed on this website for saying this (expensive saw lovers only) but I love my poulin pro 50cc. Right now its got a 20" bar and it rips. I've cut 5 cord in the month I've had it. And @ 200 I didn't mind saving the money either. If it last me 5 years then it'll pay for itself 100x over. Just something to think about




5 cords a month you would have to be a master feller chain sharpener awesome splitter and mover plus stacker. God love you if you pulled all that off with just a 50cc saw.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2014)

I have an Earthquake 38cc saw that I got for $32.  It rips!

Well, it rips in 6" wood.


----------



## mainemike (Mar 14, 2014)

smokinj said:


> 5 cords a month you would have to be a master feller chain sharpener awesome splitter and mover plus stacker. God love you if you pulled all that off with just a 50cc saw.


Ive cut 5 cord to stove length. Only split about a cord because I've spent all my free time going to pick up free pine. All with a 50cc


----------



## ironworker (Mar 14, 2014)

Yea a lot of people cut a lot of wood with small saws, it doesn't mean it was easy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

42cc.


----------



## mainemike (Mar 14, 2014)

ironworker said:


> Yea a lot of people cut a lot of wood with small saws, it doesn't mean it was easy.


That's funny I haven't had too hard of a time. Guess a good sharp chain makes all the difference


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 14, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with smaller saws.  They all cut wood.

The issue is how well the saw meets the requirements set forth in the original post.


----------



## smokeater (Mar 14, 2014)

Jags said:


> There is nothing ban worthy in that.  Heck...I cut 5 cords per year for about 5 years with a homey 240.  The issue comes up as a "you don't know, what you don't know".  Once I went to a larger pro saw, there was no turning back. Just never grab ahold of a pro saw and you will be okay- it'll ruin ya.


 You seem fairly wise about everything_  don't care for a smug attitude the way you worked the guy over with the new style axe was pitiful._


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

smokeater said:


> You seem fairly wise about everything_  don't care for a smug attitude the way you worked the guy over with the new style axe was pitiful._



Link please.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 14, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Link please.



My guess...

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/anyone-try-one-of-these.123521/#post-1674804

Correct me if I'm wrong Smokeater.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 14, 2014)

Ah yes. The thread where someone asked if anybody had used one and it turned into a 21 days sales spiel before I finally shut it down. The third one of them in four years.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> 42cc.
> View attachment 129663


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2014)

Back on topic... I owned a 40cc (Homelite EZ Auto) saw as my only saw for several years.  Then a 50cc (Echo 510 EVL) saw.  Then an 85cc (Stihl 064 AV), a 35cc (Husq T435), and finally a 62.5cc (Stihl 036 Pro), these last three still being my regular users.

If looking at older (1970's - 1980's) saws, 40cc or 50cc is plenty.  These older saws seemed to all run slower chain speeds, with plenty of torque to just keep going, no matter what you buried the bar into.  If looking at more modern (1990's onward) saws, you'll see generally higher RPM's and chain speeds, and I find they tend to bog more easily, requiring more cc's per inch of bar.  Of course, the older saws are crazy heavy, so I'm going to assume you're only looking at saws less than 20 years old when I say that I'd not go less than 50 cc's for a single-saw plan.  In fact, I think 60 cc is the closest to a one-size-fits-all size, with enough power to get thru just about anything without too much frustration, while not being killer heavy for all-day use.  This is why so many recommend that Stihl 036 / 360.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 15, 2014)

mainemike said:


> Ive cut 5 cord to stove length. Only split about a cord because I've spent all my free time going to pick up free pine. All with a 50cc




Ok so when you say you done 5 cords you really didn't finish the job. I can produce 1-2 cord an hour of rounds. Then the brush splitting stacking and moving takes control. This is the way I do it.


----------



## mainemike (Mar 15, 2014)

smokinj said:


> Ok so when you say you done 5 cords you really didn't finish the job. I can produce 1-2 cord an hour of rounds. Then the brush splitting stacking and moving takes control. This is the way I do it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 129698


Yeah I've been cutting after work, and on these short winter days that's not a lot of time. Now that I got it all cut I'll start the long process of splitting by hand


----------



## smokinj (Mar 15, 2014)

mainemike said:


> Yeah I've been cutting after work, and on these short winter days that's not a lot of time. Now that I got it all cut I'll start the long process of splitting by hand



I should be done with my wood in about 40 man hrs. 1/3 was me the rest is paid help 5+ cords of white oak.. That's using a bucket to load into a dump trailer for free. (That was awesome)
. Tonight I might just light that brush on fire.


----------



## BEConklin (Mar 16, 2014)

smokinj said:


> 5 cords a month you would have to be a master feller chain sharpener awesome splitter and mover plus stacker. God love you if you pulled all that off with just a 50cc saw.



You use a chainsaw to split, move and stack the wood as well? Pretty hardcore!


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 16, 2014)

Shmudda said:


> It just doesn't pay to go cheap. What's the saying....skilled labor isn't cheap and cheap labor isn't skilled.....same can be said for tools and equipment.



+1000 to that Craig.

I had a 18" craftsman that was fine for a few years.  It worked better when I replaced it with a 14" bar (because it was way undersized for a 18).  But once I got my hands on a real saw, I sold the craftsman, wouldn't even keep it for limbs.

Now I will say I don't think you need to venture up into some of the monster saws that they have mentioned for mostly softwoods with a max of 24".  But you will not be unhappy with any of the quality saws.

I have a Stihl MS290, best $$$$ I ever spent on a tool.  If you get a chance, find someone with cutting equipment and offer to help them.  That is what led me to my saw, and I am very happy.

Chris


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 16, 2014)

I purchased a 290 new.  It did just fine, yet it performed even better when I replaced the semi-chisel safety chain with full chisel chain.  Still, it did poorly when buried in hardwoods and had difficulty making stumps.  In addition, its weight and decades old antivibration technology got to me during longer cutting sessions.  I thought there must be a better way.

I eventually got my hands on a 361.  Lighter, more power, better fuel efficiency (fuel used per cord), better antivibration, and more grunt for pulling through hardwoods and stumps made life much easier.  Some of the "best $$$$ I ever spent on a tool."

The prices when the 361 had been discontinued were $389 (290/20") and $609 (361/20").  That's a $220 difference.  Keep the saw for at least 10 years (not unreasonable with these models) and the price difference per year is $22.  That easily can made back with its fuel efficiency, reduced wear and tear on my body, and even increased safety with a faster cutting saw.

I understand that we all have budgets and the initial outlay of cash can be difficult; however, I wanted to provide perspective on what a chainsaw purchase can mean over the long run.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 16, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> yet it performed even better when I replaced the semi-chisel safety chain with full chisel chain.



This is the first thing I tell someone to do when they purchase a new saw.

Regardless of the power, the right chain (in both geometry and sharpness) really makes all the difference.

Perhaps when I am in the market for a saw again, I will take a look at the higher model Stihl saws.  I was initially hesitant to lay out that kind of money for a Stihl when my craftsman was less than 1/2 of that.  Now that I have used the MS290 for 4 years, I feel I can only go up


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2014)

BEConklin said:


> You use a chainsaw to split, move and stack the wood as well? Pretty hardcore!



Hardcore knowing better 5 cords in a month with a saw? Silly Give me 5 hours. Then the work begins. You don't know hardcore.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 16, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> +1000 to that Craig.
> 
> I had a 18" craftsman that was fine for a few years.  It worked better when I replaced it with a 14" bar (because it was way undersized for a 18).  But once I got my hands on a real saw, I sold the craftsman, wouldn't even keep it for limbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I couldn't agree more.  The more I learn about different options, the more I see the importance of getting a quality product. As for Stihl, I am strong considering the 291.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 16, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> I purchased a 290 new.  It did just fine, yet it performed even better when I replaced the semi-chisel safety chain with full chisel chain.  Still, it did poorly when buried in hardwoods and had difficulty making stumps.  In addition, its weight and decades old antivibration technology got to me during longer cutting sessions.  I thought there must be a better way.
> 
> I eventually got my hands on a 361.  Lighter, more power, better fuel efficiency (fuel used per cord), better antivibration, and more grunt for pulling through hardwoods and stumps made life much easier.  Some of the "best $$$$ I ever spent on a tool."
> 
> ...


Yes, the 361 seems like a fabulous saw.  I am actually looking at the ms361 that is refurbished by a saw shop. They want $440 for it. I have my doubts about refurbs but it is very tempting.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 16, 2014)

isipwater said:


> Yes, the 361 seems like a fabulous saw.  I am actually looking at the ms361 that is refurbished by a saw shop. They want $440 for it. I have my doubts about refurbs but it is very tempting.


I'd offer $400, and insist on a 3 month warranty.  I'd even take it at $440, with the warranty.  If they're not confident enough in their "refurb" to guarantee three months, I'd walk.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 16, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'd offer $400, and insist on a 3 month warranty.  I'd even take it at $440, with the warranty.  If they're not confident enough in their "refurb" to guarantee three months, I'd walk.


Hi Joful, thanks again for steering me to the Arboristsite. Lots of helpful folks there.  For the 361, they are saying $400 plus shipping, which I guess will come to $440.  You think it is worth $400 including shipping.  Also, should this include the bar, chain and any tools?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 16, 2014)

361 running strong with a 20 inch bar plus shipping worth 475-525 but it better be mint.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought this was from a local shop?  Price would be saw with bar and chain.  Extra chains are bonus, but almost never the type I run (RS / RSC), so usually useless to me.  The few saw shops I've dealt with throw in a scrench and scabbard on a new saw, but nothing on a used saw.


----------



## cityboy172 (Mar 16, 2014)

Little late to the party here, But I'll echo what alot of guys here have said.  Buy as much saw as you can afford if your on a budget. I started working with a ms250 and it was pretty sweet. Found a used ms290 for $250 and that was the best thing around.  Then I got a sweet deal on a ms460 for a hell of a deal (free, needed re bushed and an oiler), and that is a saw I actually look forward to running. It puts a smile on my face to fire it up almost every time.

I would not hesitate to buy a ms361 in good condition.  That is one hell of an all round saw. You will be so much happier with a  saw thats more capeable. I rarely even use my ms250 or ms290. They are down to occasional limbing and back up duty only.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 17, 2014)

smokinj said:


> 361 running strong with a 20 inch bar plus shipping worth 475-525 but it better be mint.





cityboy172 said:


> Little late to the party here, But I'll echo what alot of guys here have said.  Buy as much saw as you can afford if your on a budget. I started working with a ms250 and it was pretty sweet. Found a used ms290 for $250 and that was the best thing around.  Then I got a sweet deal on a ms460 for a hell of a deal (free, needed re bushed and an oiler), and that is a saw I actually look forward to running. It puts a smile on my face to fire it up almost every time.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy a ms361 in good condition.  That is one hell of an all round saw. You will be so much happier with a  saw thats more capeable. I rarely even use my ms250 or ms290. They are down to occasional limbing and back up duty only.


You have gotten some sweet deals on those Stilh's, good for you.  The 460 must be a joy!


----------



## Ashful (Mar 17, 2014)

cityboy172 said:


> Then I got a sweet deal on a ms460 for a hell of a deal (free, needed re bushed and an oiler), and that is a saw I actually look forward to running. It puts a smile on my face to fire it up almost every time... I rarely even use my ms250 or ms290. They are down to occasional limbing and back up duty only.


Now you need a 35cc top handle saw.  Trust me!

I feel about my 064, the way you enjoy your 460, but that little top handle saw definitely sees more use!  Makes limbing and yard cleanup a joy.


----------



## cityboy172 (Mar 17, 2014)

isipwater said:


> You have gotten some sweet deals on those Stilh's, good for you.  The 460 must be a joy!



The $250 for the used ms290 is fairly standard around here. The ms460 was a once on a lifetime deal though. 


Joful said:


> Now you need a 35cc top handle saw.  Trust me!
> 
> I feel about my 064, the way you enjoy your 460, but that little top handle saw definitely sees more use!  Makes limbing and yard cleanup a joy.


It's on the short list for sure. Think I'm going to  rearrange my whole saw line up real soon.


----------



## Jags (Mar 17, 2014)

smokeater said:


> don't care for a smug attitude the way you worked the guy over with the new style axe was pitiful.



Ahhh...the lever axe guy.  You simply don't know the history behind that.  Feel free to PM me.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> I'd offer $400, and insist on a 3 month warranty. I'd even take it at $440, with the warranty. If they're not confident enough in their "refurb" to guarantee three months, I'd walk.



I agree with that.  Any refurb that they can't give a 3 month warranty on is garbage.

If I could find that deal, I would have bought it.  People around here want too much for the higher end Stihls, even if they are 30 years old.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 17, 2014)

smokeater, I only vaguely remember the thread to which you're referring, but can say Jags is a good guy.  Hang around a while, you'll actually grow to like him.  Of course, I can say that for almost everyone on this forum.



cityboy172 said:


> It's on the short list for sure. Think I'm going to  rearrange my whole saw line up real soon.


Everyone has different needs, and different ways of working, but I settled in on a three-saw line-up:

1.  Top-handle, with lightest-weight being more important than max HP, although I was able to find both in the Husq. T435.
2.  Mid-size saw, 55 - 65 cc.  I thought this would be the saw I used 99% of the time, but my 62.5cc Stihl 036 Pro is actually the one I use least.  I just find I most often jump from the "too small" saw right to the "really big saw", when I'm limbing and then switch over to bucking the bigger trees I've been given.
3.  Big saw, 85 - 95 cc.  I debated several saws, even trying out some as big as 125 cc, but settled on the 85 cc Stihl 064 AV.  It's light, screaming fast, and still has all the balls needed to run big bars.

Based on some advice from smokinj and others, I debated a two-saw plan (35cc top-handle + 75cc for everything else), but decided against this for a few reasons.  One was that I've had a saw stop working on me in the woods more than once in my life, and if that 75 cc saw quit for some reason, my day would be over.  With my 3-saw plan, I can do without any one of them, in a pinch.  Also, while the MS440 is light, it's still more to carry with the 036, particularly as I'd be putting a 24" or larger bar on a 440, if it were my only saw.

I still say the best one-saw line-up is something around 60cc, and as light as you can afford.  If I didn't have that 7 lb. T435, my days in the woods would be a little shorter.


----------



## jeffesonm (Mar 17, 2014)

A ~60 cc pro saw (036/360/361) with 20" bar is an excellent choice and you will not regret it.... light enough to use without tiring quickly and big enough to tackle most anything you're likely to run into.

I am as cheap as anyone... haggle for $1 at a garage sale, shop around to 20 website to save $5 in shipping...  but trust me, this is one place it's worth spending a little extra.  If you take good care of it, this saw will last you a lifetime, so don't fret over $50 or even $100.  Five years from now when you're ripping through trees with your 036 and a smile on your face, you won't even remember the extra money you spent.  But I guarantee if you're struggling through a big log with a smaller/cheaper saw, or worse, missing a scrounge because your saw is broken, you will hate yourself for being cheap.


----------



## isipwater (Mar 17, 2014)

Joful said:


> smokeater, I only vaguely remember the thread to which you're referring, but can say Jags is a good guy.  Hang around a while, you'll actually grow to like him.  Of course, I can say that for almost everyone on this forum.
> 
> 
> Everyone has different needs, and different ways of working, but I settled in on a three-saw line-up:
> ...


Thanks for breaking it down like that. Helpful!


----------



## isipwater (Mar 17, 2014)

jeffesonm said:


> A ~60 cc pro saw (036/360/361) with 20" bar is an excellent choice and you will not regret it.... light enough to use without tiring quickly and big enough to tackle most anything you're likely to run into.
> 
> I am as cheap as anyone... haggle for $1 at a garage sale, shop around to 20 website to save $5 in shipping...  but trust me, this is one place it's worth spending a little extra.  If you take good care of it, this saw will last you a lifetime, so don't fret over $50 or even $100.  Five years from now when you're ripping through trees with your 036 and a smile on your face, you won't even remember the extra money you spent.  But I guarantee if you're struggling through a big log with a smaller/cheaper saw, or worse, missing a scrounge because your saw is broken, you will hate yourself for being cheap.


Very wise indeed.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 17, 2014)

jeffesonm said:


> But I guarantee if you're struggling through a big log with a smaller/cheaper saw, or worse, missing a scrounge because your saw is broken, you will hate yourself for being cheap.


Wish I had gotten this advice years ago.  I would have started with what I have (or gone bigger than what I have).

Everyone in my family used crummy saws growing up.  Not until I used a real saw that I knew what I was missing.


----------



## tsquini (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a 32cc saw for many years. Just upgraded to a 59cc saw last weekend. You will save so much time going with a bigger saw.


----------



## isipwater (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all your help in choosing my first chainsaw.  Here is an update.

I decided to go with a Husqvara 555.  

Several people gave me helpful feedback that goes like this:

Strategy 1: Get 2 saws; a 50cc for smaller jobs and a 70cc for the bigger jobs.

Strategy 2: Get one saw; a 60cc which will be a good all around saw for both small and big jobs.

I chose strategy 2 and used my new 555 for the first time today and it was fun.  

What I like most about the 555 is:

Easy to use with the Autotune which automatically adjusts the carburetor.
Good power at 60cc and 4.3 HP
Durable with metal components, including a magnesium crankcase.
Good value: professional level saw for $550
3 year warranty (extended with the purchase of Husky oil).
I ended up purchasing the saw from a member at arborsite (Spike60) who owns a power equipment shop and is a Husky dealer.  He has excellent prices.  Plus, since I don't live in his state (NY), it was tax free!

Thanks again, and here are a couple photos of my new Triple Nickle:


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats. You are gonna love that hummer. 

Get it dirty!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 13, 2014)

The only trouble I see is that, now you've purchased a saw, post traffic at hearth.com is likely to fall off 15%.


----------



## jeffesonm (Apr 13, 2014)

that gas cap looks kind of messed up


----------



## ailanthus (Apr 13, 2014)

jeffesonm said:


> that gas cap looks kind of messed up



That's hilarious!


----------



## Shmudda (Apr 13, 2014)

Isip.......

We are all so proud of you for finally choosing a saw!

You can now get to cutting those 5 cord in a few weekends!

Honestly, good for you!  I'm not a Husky man but that saw will do you well....

Craig


----------

